# GeoKnight Presses - Pros or Cons ?



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello again ... not trying to monopolize the board, but looking for all kinds of input.
I was looking into larger commercial presses for a fixed store and I see all kinds of reviews for Hix and other brands, but no one ever talks about the GeoKnights ... I understand they come with a lifetime heating element warranty, 3 year warranty for wiring, and a year warranty for electronic boards too ... it seems they cover their item with a strong warranty and I was wondering if they are good presses or not ?
I was looking into a DK20S with shuttle attachment ... I know it is a heavy machine, but the other equipment I have is basically portable right now ... I need a commercial grade press to run from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM every day at a mall store.
Any input or suggestions on where to look or go for comparisons ... I have contacted some sellers and they recommend the GeoKnights, but remember they are kind of expensive, and I am sure the bigger the sale the better the commissions ...
Thanks in advance and have a great day all !!!


----------



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

How are things...please read this post as my opinion only...if you have ever seen the movie TommyBoy you'll remember the scene where Tommy makes his first sale. His closing line is "if you want me to take a crap in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. Cause I got that kind of time" Unfortunately, this comment speaks volumes into the quality of the Geo Knight Press. Again, strictly my opinion, but they offer such great warranties because then they will look good when the machine inevitably falls short in production. The machine is historically bulky and difficult to operate. Also, difficult to keep in good working condition. Hope this helps!


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

So now I can ask for more input on reliability on presses ... let's see some opinions on the equipment others are using and what they think.
I am looking at spending up to $2000 on a press/presses for our store ... right now, to be honest, I have 3 small portables and they are all 2 to 3 years old and have had no problems (knock on wood) yet, so as far as I am looking to do, is just to get a more "heavy duty" press that is made to run all day long.
I was looking between the Hix and the GeoKnight ... originally leaned towards the Hix, but the sellers all want to sell the GeoKnights it seems.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I have the DK20S, i have only had it for about a 18 months, i have not had any issues with it at all. I love it, it was very easy to set up and very easy to use. I like the fact that it is very heavy, to me it seems very well made and very sturdy. Burningquestions, says its difficult to keep in good working condition???? I guess if kick it and punch it and beat it with a bat, it will be difficult to keep in good working condition. I haven't done that yet so i guess i have kept it in good condition. (just joking burningquestions) I actually bought mine at www.bestblanks.com they are located in Hollywood FL, so i was able to go to their showroom and test several presses. This was by far the one i liked the most. Whatever brand you choose, i would suggest getting a swing arm no matter what.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

There are pros and cons to the swing arm & the clamshell. Some people love and swear by each. To the clamshells favor it takes up less space and is less fatigue for the user. To the swing aways benefit it keeps the heat off of the user. Both are designed to lock down onto thicker items now and both are equally durable (depending on which brand you choose).


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Well since self promotion isnt allowed and John is a lawabiding member. Ill blow the horn. For the money youre looking to spend Id say any of the Stahl line, Mighty, Mighty Digital, and the two Phoenix lines are by far the best Ive seen for the money. My purchase would be a clamshell, taking lessspace to operate, the only factor Id worry about would be its degree of opening. The standard Mighty opnes to 55*, the Digital Mighty opens to 50* and the Phoenix's opening is a whopping 65*. If youre looking for the coolest feature in my opinion, the Phoenix Phire is it with the magnetic automatic opening option (no more "opps I forgot I had one on") After demoing both first hand, I found the Phoenix was my choose. It had a smoother _feel_. Please understand I state _feel_, meaning the show model felt more percise than the DK1620 that sat in the same showroom. This also doesnt mean I believe the DK is an inferior machine. Pricewise, theyre very close, but in this case the DK1620 beats out the Mighty by roughly $100. Spend the extra $300 and own the only press that automaticly opens without the need for a compresser. I say, find the best press you can afford and than find the best price for it. You will find if you short change yourself by buying a press with less features than you could afford you will regret it later. And if yo have the business to warrant buying a top shelf press, it will pay for itself in no time.

With a review like that, youd think I was a rep.  Its just since I dont have the cash to dump into a business without worry, I reseached the hell out of all the avilable equipment and these are the things Ive found. Hope that helps.


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

One thing to remember here too ... I need a press that is going to be running from 9:30 AM to 9:30 PM as well.
I definitely need a commercial grade press and cannot afford to buy a smaller and lighter duty press that will burn itself up eventually due to excessive use.
I don't know if the Phoenix or Mighty Presses are commercial.
These presses will be run 12 hours a day for just about 7 days a week.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello, I have a new *George Knight DK20S*. I purchased because I did want a swing and 16 x 20 heat platen. Plus like using tried-and-true.

Hix does have a swing in 16 x 20 now...but it is "new" so who knows how it will hold up.

It is certainly sturdy and heavy. The only con is the digital pre-sets...clumsy interface. And trying to program the pressure is tricky...lots of pressing of buttons to get to a setting. I gave up for now and just did the dollar bill test.

For what it's worth, I was told by local supplier that heavy use shops go with *Hix *clam or *Insta*. I saw a lot of the Insta air operated swings in the Los Angeles garment district in heavy use, by the way. The other brands I hear mentioned in the commercial line include *Stahl's*.

You might want to check out *Idek*. It has shuttles. 
http://idekusa.com/

Dowling Graphics who did my custom transfers have all Hix and love them.
What model....I do not know. But they are a busy operation.

Susan


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

I have 2 Hix 15x15 presses now here and they are 3 years old and run like tops, but i don't think they will withstand 12 hour days 7 days a week here in a store ...


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The Phoenix And Mighty Press are commercial grade presses manufactured by Stahls hotronix. The Phoenix had extensive field testing done in a high volume shop where each press gets 300-500 hits a day. The two original presses that were sent out to be field tested in November now have approximately 70,000 hits on each press and are still running without any issue at all, not even a replacement shock. Another customer has 6 presses and goes through approximately 10,000 transfers a month. Good feedback there as well. I'm sure there are similar success stories with the Hix presses as well.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

badbird said:


> I have 2 Hix 15x15 presses now here and they are 3 years old and run like tops, but i don't think they will withstand 12 hour days 7 days a week here in a store ...


I have a HIX 15" X 15" and have been running it 8 or 9 hours a day for about 10 years. I have a second HIX that is a couple of years newer but have run it the same amount of time and have never had any trouble with either. My money goes on the HIX .


----------



## fatfish2015seo (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you for your post and we love it. Heat transfer Printing using to print heat pressing t-shirts, Caps, Mugs, plates, Tiles.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a Geo Knight clamshell DK 20 and it's doing great


----------

